# Automatic Climate Control Problems



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I was just complaining the other day to my GF (which got me a nice eye-roll) about how no matter where you have the auto setting at between 66 and 86 it will blow ice cold air.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a thread in the service issues area with this. Mine was doing it and they just released a software update that fixes it. My car no longer blasts the AC. It was doing it when out in the sun but not in the night or dark. If you put something over the sensor on the dash that fixes it but makes your lights come on. The dealer can update the software and that takes care of it. The update just came out like April 4th or something like that.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi. I don't have the auto climate control on my 2011 eco automatic, but I'm having an issue with the fan control. Sometimes after the car is shut off with the fan speed on 1, it will be blowing with the force of three when the car is restarted. As soon as you turn the knob, it will go to the correct speed to match the position. Is there a software update for this? Is it happening to other people? This isn't the design, is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

I've noticed that in auto mode the car wants to run the a/c all the time. I operate it manually.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Haven't had this problem. In fact, if you set it high enough it will refuse to blow any air at all until the engine is warm enough to do so.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Hi. I don't have the auto climate control on my 2011 eco automatic, but I'm having an issue with the fan control. Sometimes after the car is shut off with the fan speed on 1, it will be blowing with the force of three when the car is restarted. As soon as you turn the knob, it will go to the correct speed to match the position. Is there a software update for this? Is it happening to other people? This isn't the design, is it? Thanks in advance.




hawkeye,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. It must not be normal if nobody else is having it blow at a different speed than what it's set for after a restart. 
Erikbeggs: mine will always blow the air that I ask for, so it's also operating differently than yours, too, but I'm guessing that yours is the automatic climate control.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes mine is automatic. If I set it for 85 when its 40 degrees out, it won't blow at all until the engine warms up. It seems to work the same way vise versa as well.


----------

